# Lonestar State Ankona Copperhead



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

My number's up! I sold my go-fast bay boat earlier this year, and I'm stoked to take delivery of my first tech skiff. I considered the Cayenne and the Copperhead, and I opted for the Copperhead. The boat will be a back country style but with the front deck hatch. I went with a not-so-common black and white color scheme, Etec 60, iCommand gauge, jack plate, and a few other small touches I'll cover in a future post.

I'll be adding a number of accessories myself and rigging my own electrical gear. I have a pretty serious sound system going into the boat, and it's power needs require a unique electrical setup.

Anyways...lot's of rigging photos to come after the boat gets to Texas.

Here's a few build pics to get the thread properly kicked-off.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

suhweeeet! What part of TX Whiskey? 

Looks like Ankona is starting to have a big presence over here!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Gramps said:


> suhweeeet! What part of TX Whiskey?
> 
> Looks like Ankona is starting to have a big presence over here!


I live in Houston, and my family has a joint in Surfside. I spend a lot of time in Chocolate/West bay and the Freeport and Christmas back lakes and marshes. This boat will get me to a lot of new territory that was too shallow for my Majek and way too muddy to wade. I've been keeping tabs on all the threads about new Ankonas shipping to TX, and I agree that they will soon start to make a showin'.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Hot dang whiskey, we gotta fish then! I'm up in Spring Branch and mainly fished west bay but want to head further from the crowds. I did have one of the early Ankona's in Texas and the first SUV17 for sure.

When is the delivery date?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Gramps said:


> Hot dang whiskey, we gotta fish then! I'm up in Spring Branch and mainly fished west bay but want to head further from the crowds. I did have one of the early Ankona's in Texas and the first SUV17 for sure.
> 
> When is the delivery date?


Probably late next week, but I have two weeks worth of rigging to do after that. I have 6 month old twins, so my free time at the moment is sparse. I really enjoy hitting the ice-cold winter trips and I have some outstanding winter flounder holes that usually hold trout...we should certainly hook up in the near future.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Roger that Whiskey! My first little one is due in March so I gotta get fishing in while I can!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I received a couple of shop photos with the cap set and the console in place. I chose a black console because I find that it appears neater since all of the switches and accessories are also black and blend in with the console color. Some say it will get hot in the summer heat...maybe it will... so stop touching it, genius.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

She's pretty much put together! Should be heading West to Houston in the very near future!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry for the double pic. Had a bad link.


----------



## ELucas (Jan 22, 2012)

nice looking ride. 

I picked up my SUV 17 about a month ago & love it. We should get a few of the Texas Ankona guys together sometime and fish.

E.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice ride man.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That is pretty looking ride!


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

VERY COOL !!!!! Love the color combo, and I'm not usually a fan of black, Looks SWEET ! IS the motor black ? Cant tell on my screen from the pics.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

firefish said:


> VERY COOL !!!!! Love the color combo, and I'm not usually a fan of black, Looks SWEET ! IS the motor black ? Cant tell on my screen from the pics.


Thanks, bud! The motor is "graphite"... a very dark grey/blackish color.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I like it with the black console. Congrats!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I took delivery of my Copperhead two weeks ago, and the rigging is coming along....slowly! The idea was to post a bunch of pics as the work progressed, but I've been working during the evenings and way past my bed time. So, I choose sleep over posting pics. I'll post a bunch of pics once I wrap up next week, but in the meantime, here are a few teasers.


----------



## PTFBrian (Aug 24, 2015)

looks awesome


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Alright...I finished ALL the wiring and rigging, and snapped some quick photos of the console layout and the finished stereo. Polishing and waxing of the hull is in process, so I'm going to hold off on taking pictures of the boat until that is done and its nice and shiny. I understand that the stereo I have chosen would be considered by many to be completely unnecessary and/or a waste, but I happen to enjoy very loud / clear music (and beer) while I'm making my long runs.


For the audio guys out there…The stereo setup: Wet Sounds Sinister-SD4 Amp, Qty 4 Wet Sounds 808's coaxials with 170 watts (rms) to each, and a Wet Sounds 6.5" subwoofer with 325 watts (rms) to it. The source is a wet sounds blue tooth knob (the top blue knob on the console) and it and the amp are powered on/off by the blue led push switch (bottom blue led on console).


Obviously the stereo sucks some juice when it’s cranked, so it is powered by a group 27 (205 amp/hr) battery that is charged by the etec via a blue seas ACR. The Trolling motor will also be powered by the secondary Group 27, but with the etec providing charge, I believe the secondary battery will be able to keep up no problem. The etec, powerpole micro, lenco , gps, and all lights are powered by the primary battery – a group 27 DC with plenty of CCA for the etec (not that it needs much).


Here's some pics.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

NASTY......... in a good way !


----------



## Kaptn'Nick (Nov 1, 2015)

thats a lot of thump for a skiff - sweet ride though


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I had a local marine fab shop whip up some console side-mounting rod holders/beer holders. I had them powder coated black. I have only mounted on one side so far so I can get a feel for how much they restrict my walk-around room.

I was charged about $210 for the pair in case anyone is wondering what something like this should run.

Here's some pics.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I had a local marine fab shop whip up some console side-mounting rod holders/beer holders. I had them powder coated black. I have only mounted on one side so far so I can get a feel for how much they restrict my walk-around room.
> 
> I was charged about $210 for the pair in case anyone is wondering what something like this should run.
> 
> Here's some pics.


Wow what a great idea!! I really need one of those for my new skiff! you done suppose he would make you another one? I had a local shop over here quote me $300 for one.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Wow what a great idea!! I really need one of those for my new skiff! you done suppose he would make you another one? I had a local shop over here quote me $300 for one.


You can call him and see if he will build you one and ship it. The shop is Custom marine Concepts on FM2920 in Spring, TX.

$300 seems really high. The guy who made mine builds ALOT of custom aluminum boat gear, and said that he buys all the rod tubes wholesale (hence the included plastic inserts) that he just welds to the tubing. If your guy is cutting and slotting the rod tubes himself, that could account for the higher price.

You should ask him again, and if he still says "$300" just go "Pssshhhhhh, Come on man!?!" and see if he will come down on his price....or get all righteous and kick you out of the shop.


----------



## tbipower (Oct 12, 2014)

I like


----------

